# Fishing at Ocean Isle Beach in Aug



## crigg1 (Oct 22, 2010)

I will be with the family the second week of Aug at OIB. We have an ocean front rental but my surf fishing success has not been good there. Any suggestions for a place to surf fish within 30 min drive? I have a girl/15 and boy/13 that want to catch some fish.
Thanks.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

I would head over to oak island and fish at the pier if you just want to catch something. Just use a standard two hook bottom rig and fresh shrimp and drop right next to the pier (not to close so it doesnt get hung up underneath.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Any pier is good, like smacks said, two hook bottom rig close to the pier, number 4 j hooks and shrimp. If the fish are real small, get a sabiki rig tipped with small pieces of shrimp. Use a lighter action rod.


----------



## jvn11 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd agree about the pier suggestions.. If you're just looking to surf fish, the west end of OIB near the inlet is one of my favorite spots in the area.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

+1 for the west end. Should be some shoals out there holding fish.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Why not fish the ICW? You can park at the OI Fishing Center and walk down to the boat ramp and walk westward along the bank.


----------



## drivebyjustin (Jun 25, 2012)

It seems that Ocean Blvd West just kind of runs out at the end of OIB. Is there parking down there?


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Just fished the east side of Tubbs inlet from Sunset and we landed multiple flounder, a red, a couple speckled, a couple blues and multiple pinfish and spot. Order a couple naked river rigs from The Roost, they were very successful for us. We also fished the surf and landed pomps and mullet with the river rig. We used shrimp and little bits of cut mullet. We couldn't find sand fleas, but would've used them if we could.

Disclaimer- when the wind and chop started coming from the south, the fishing died on us!


----------



## drivebyjustin (Jun 25, 2012)

Any keeper flounder over there?


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep. But we did not bring a cooler. Fish the outgoing tide. We caught them on a flouro Carolina rig and gulp.


----------



## poolz1 (Jun 29, 2011)

We are currently at sunset for our family vacation and thinking about fishing tubbs from the shore. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Fished it last year with no luck but I know from experience that fishing from the beach and the pier are almost useless here. Anyone fished this inlet recently?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

poolz1 said:


> We are currently at sunset for our family vacation and thinking about fishing tubbs from the shore. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Fished it last year with no luck but I know from experience that fishing from the beach and the pier are almost useless here. Anyone fished this inlet recently?


The pier is not useless! Get a sabiki rig and tip with small pieces of shrimp, drop close to a pylon.


----------



## poolz1 (Jun 29, 2011)

King fisher....thanks! I guess a little exaggerated saying it's useless but I will give the pylons a shot. Just got back from fishing the point with no luck. Had nothing live on the hook...maybe that was my problem. Had the throw net but very little bait fish in the wash. Any advice on where to get some live mullet or shrimp?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

poolz1 said:


> King fisher....thanks! I guess a little exaggerated saying it's useless but I will give the pylons a shot. Just got back from fishing the point with no luck. Had nothing live on the hook...maybe that was my problem. Had the throw net but very little bait fish in the wash. Any advice on where to get some live mullet or shrimp?


As for shrimp, any slough at low tide, let the net sink into the mud and sharply jerk a few times before retrieving. As for mullet, blind casting in tidal creeks and sloughs or throwing at schools in the surf. Ive never had luck fishing at the point. Most peoples problem while bottom fishing at the pier is that theey cast to far. An under hand lob is all thats needed or for fast action from pinfish and small black sea bass dropping straight down beside a pylon.


----------

